# Lethal Frog Temps



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So, Just jumping back into keeping darts after 12 years out of the game. The only room I can keep my frogs in, faces south-west. Lately, temps here in Colorado have been reaching 100+ which is, unfortunatly not out of the ordinary. Before we hit the 100's recently, my tanks Highs were about 78-80. But recently, Ive seen them spiking upwards of 87-89, which kinda scares me. Where is the line between uncomfortable and unhealthy, to potentially lethal temps? We do not have whole house A/C or even swamp cooler. I dont have the money now, but I am planning to invest in one of those portable (on wheels) ac units that has a dryer vent style flexible hose that vents the hot air out the window. But they are like 400. I think I really need to bring the temps down into the high 70's at the least. The room is about 12 x 14 feet approximately. Woudl those cheap plastic box fan type swamp coolers available at walmart do anything to lower temps. Humidity in Colorado is EXTREMELY low, which as I understand aids in cooling with swamp cooler style units. Any input ro advice?


----------



## MikeM670 (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you checked the pricing on the in window style air conditioner units? That might just be the ticket for your needs.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi

I have the same problem, The summer just arrived to Spain and for 3 months now we will have really high temperatures. My Pumillios have round 82 during day time...What I have heard are Pumillio the only frogs who can handle higher temperatures....??


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Southward facing window in my frog room and I used blackout curtains and a window unit along with a oscillating fan. Everything is just fine, so far.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Definitely invest in an AC unit, either a window mount or a larger free-standing unit with an exhaust vent for the window. If price is a concern, I suggest Craigslist to see if there are any used ones still in your area. Another thing to consider, especially if you're in an arid region, is to switch the day night cycle so you're running the lights at night when temperatures drop and off when the daytime temperature climbs back up.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I just posted this on another thread. 

I have a hard time keeping my tanks cool because we don't have Ac. Here are some tips.

But what I do is leave a fan blowing directly at the outside tank wall and I mist that wall as well, that water gets really cool that way. I spray several times a day. 

I've increased how often my fan comes on inside the tank. To help the frogs cool themselves

switched to only led lights

And am getting ready to add an evaporative cooling system to my tank. To cool through false bottom. Since it works so great for my newts. 

when I come home for lunch and after work. I put a little gap in the glass and supervise it. Using a binder clip allowing the hot air to eascape more easily.

And I refrigerate my hand mister. But I don't directly mist the frogs.

I also just ordered a misting system from mistking. I plan on storing the resvoir in a foam cooler and adding refridgerated r/o water and ice cubes to.

I also have distilled water ice cubes that I put in their soaking dish. But I also supervise it until it melts. So no frogs get stuck to it.

And we leave every fan we own running in the house with every window closing out all the light as humanly possible.

To expand on this a bit more I've recently experimented with a simple swamp cooler; tub of water box fan aimed straight at it with little results, but I was also trying to cool my whole bottom floor. 

I also recently covered the outside of the west facing window in my 'frog room' which is the bottom floor with a material similar to awning material, out door mesh banner material. It reflects back out 50% of the heat helping slow down the area heating up. 

And most effective has been running every fan we own in a pull in push out set up near open Windows around the house. As soon as we wake up we lock the house down leaving fans running over tile and cooler surfaces.

I've also realised from a co-worker that little things like heat sources can be overlooked. Like running a computer or tv or even a laptop in a smaller room over a short time will heat up your space. Also when setting up fans always pull in push out from opposite ends of the house. If all fans push in it is much less effective.

I'm sure there are more ideas I'll come up with, but that's it for now.

~ Sue


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

suztor said:


> I have a hard time keeping my tanks cool because we don't have Ac. Here are some tips.
> ~ Sue


Great suggestions...I'll add one more:
Raise the tank lighting and/or reduce the on time

BTW, long periods of 80+ degree tank temps would be lethal to sensitive species like terribilis. Be proactive. Be aware of how warm it really is in there. If its uncomfortable for you standing outside the tank, its likely too warm inside.
Scott


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Window ac units and portable swamp coolers can be had for about $150. 

If I do switch the light cycle, is this something to do slowly, over a period of time, or can I just switch without ill effect?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had leucs survive temps in the 90s for several days after a power outage, but would definitely not recommend it. Here's a spiffy blog post on keeping dart frogs cooler. I'd recommend one of those portable a/c units - make sure to get one with dual hoses, as they're much more efficient.

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Keeping it Cool


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the great input an advice guys. It looks liek I'll be investing in a portable air conditioning unit. OUtside temps in denver reached 104 today. I was at work, so couldnt monitor house viv temps. I think I'll start shopping at pawn shops for a good used portable unit.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

pdfCrazy said:


> I think I'll start shopping at pawn shops for a good used portable unit.



Keep an eye on the larger online electronics retailers, and you can sometimes pick up a good deal on one. I got a heater/AC dual hose unit for $320 delivered last year from newegg.com. When it was in the 90s in Michigan last week, my frog room was a comfortable 74.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the ultimate fix is definitely getting some sort of a/c for the room, either the portable or a window unit. For the time being if you're saving up for an a/c, I think a swamp cooler would be beneficial to drop the temps lower than they are now. I've spoken to a few orchid growers in CO, who can generate a 20 degree drop in their greenhouses using only a swamp cooler. With such low humidity, the evaporative cooling would be very efficient.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone in COLO have a portable A/C they wanna part with? I've been watching craigslist, but literally every time I respond to a BRAND NEW ad, they are sold within minutes. GRRRRRR!!!! I cant afford a brand new $500 one. Were talking about a 12 X 15 foot bedroom that is packed. I'd do a window unit, but were in a covenant controlled neightbrohoos that dosnt allow them, additionally, its a side opening window. I guess I'll hit up pawn shops next. Again, thanks everyone.


----------



## TechNerd (Jul 19, 2011)

Wish I could help, I'm in the springs and can vouch for the c.l. a/c frenzy.. Being about 10miles away from a wild fire isnt helping either, air quality was "unhealthy" today... 

TN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Anyone in COLO have a portable A/C they wanna part with? I've been watching craigslist, but literally every time I respond to a BRAND NEW ad, they are sold within minutes. GRRRRRR!!!! I cant afford a brand new $500 one. Were talking about a 12 X 15 foot bedroom that is packed. I'd do a window unit, but were in a covenant controlled neightbrohoos that dosnt allow them, additionally, its a side opening window. I guess I'll hit up pawn shops next. Again, thanks everyone.


I would totally put the window mount air conditioner in. Tell your association to do what they need to do in order to control run down properties, etc., but it's HOT and you have the right to pursue comfort and decent living conditions in your own home. Tell them to go ahead and get a lawyer and bring you to court with the reminder that courts are finding against too obtrusive associations, more and more often. You can get a decent window mount AC for about $150. Maybe even a cheaper one as cheap as $100.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw a small one at lowes for $99 in Phoenix. Not sue how well it works.

~Sue


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, Home depot finally got some decent/cheap portable air conditioners in stock. I tried watching Craigslist, but they would sell within an hour of being posted, and most were missing the manual, window slider, and exhaust hose. So....ponied up and bought a brand new unit. I got an LG LP0910WNR. Its puts out 9000 BTU which is supposed to be sufficient for 300 sq ft. With all the lights in the room, I would have liked to go a little higher, maybe an 11k to 13k BTU unit, but the cost difference was dramatic. This one was 329.99. an 11-13 BTU unit is about 500-700, and that much simply wasnt in the cards this year. Within an hour of running, the temp in my room went from 86 toi 77. It took another few hours, but the temp in there is now down to 70 degrees. Given, its 10:00 pm though, but its still 80+ outside. I will be more than happy if it keeps the room below 78 when its 100+ outside.


----------

